# Using CO2 to airup tires



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Has anybody seen any using co2 to airup tires?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I would use nitrogen. After the initial expense of getting a tank and regulator, the actual nitrogen is pretty cheap.


----------



## blee1099 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've used it when I used to offroad. Used Powertank http://www.powertank.com It takes less time vs using a air compressor like a MV50, ViAir, etc.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm sure ya'll have seen this trick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLtBojvDEyc


----------



## blee1099 (Aug 13, 2008)

Mark H. said:


> I'm sure ya'll have seen this trick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLtBojvDEyc


That is done just to set the bead.. Usually you can do it with the tire laying flat by wrapping the tire with a ratchet strap and then spraying and lighting it.


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

*Co2*

The only problem with co2 is the amount of moisture in it. Nitrogen is about 99.9% dry.With co2 it would create a balance issue. Hope this helps.

John


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

notso said:


> I would use nitrogen. After the initial expense of getting a tank and regulator, the actual nitrogen is pretty cheap.


We used Nitrogen when drag racing bikes...good stuff


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I used to run the spare on my Jeep over inflated. I had an air hose wrapped up in it. When I left the beach, I would equalize the tires off of the spare.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

from the power tank site... http://www.powertank.com/truth.or.hype/ 

I was gonna put nitrogen in all the motorcycle tires, but after reading this I think I'll stick with air...


----------

